# Kaolin



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2021)

I'd like comments on the geology of Halloysite-Kaolin initially. 

*Is it always found at shallow levels ?*

Please don't tell me how to make ceramics. 

I just need a heads up on how to read announcements. Is shallow good or bad or *maybe* for deeper or just wider for starters. 

This is also not a geography thread, nor perils of China, nor etc. I use duckduckgo for that. 

How is a punter to read announcements as one would read announcements from a Golder.

gg


----------



## finicky (11 May 2021)

Oblique to your specific questions but I was considering MEP and ADN just yesterday for their 25-75% Kaolin-Hallyosite jv in S.A. I thought this interview with the M.D of ADN easy watching and good value. I had no idea of its applications beyond porcelain (e.g electrical properties). I probably won't be buying either unless they tank a lot further.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2021)

finicky said:


> Oblique to your specific questions but I was considering MEP and ADN just yesterday for their 25-75% Kaolin-Hallyosite jv in S.A. I thought this interview with the M.D of ADN easy watching and good value. I had no idea of its applications beyond porcelain (e.g electrical properties). I probably won't be buying either unless they tank a lot further.




Thanks @finicky . 

Unfortunately this doesn't seem to answer my question. 

When a Kaoliner hits shallow Hallyosite-Kaolin is it then looking wider in area to confirm a big find, that is laterally and anterior/posterior in 2 dimensions or does it need deeper deposits. I cannot find any answer to this and I only know Gold. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 May 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Unfortunately this doesn't seem to answer my question.
> When a Kaoliner hits shallow Hallyosite-Kaolin is it then looking wider in area to confirm a big find, that is laterally and anterior/posterior in 2 dimensions or does it need deeper deposits. I cannot find any answer to this and I only know Gold.
> 
> gg



I've had a look at a few of these and concluded that if all the HPA Halloysite/ Kaolin deposits in WA were exploited, then it would be best to short the grain handlers, because there wouldn't be much wheat /sheep acreage left untouched. 

That doesn't answer your question, I acknowledge, but it does seem to be widespread, diffuse and shallow.  Weathering is a surface event. Sometimes the mineral will collect as a deposit and then be buried ... 


> Kaolin is a rock rich in kaolinite Al2Si2O5(OH)4 . Kaolinite clay occurs in abundance in soils  that have formed from the chemical weathering  of rocks. It is a layered silicate mineral.





> Halloysite has the same chemical composition as kaolinite; Al2Si2O5(OH)4 . Halloysite naturally occurs as small cylinders (nanotubes); the outer surface is mostly composed of SiO2 and the inner surface of Al2O3, and hence those surfaces are oppositely charged.





> _HPA is a high-grade form of non-metallurgical alumina, with a purity level of 99.99% or above. The material is chemically inert in most environments, has a very high melting point, and does not conduct electricity._





> _Traditionally, bauxite has been used as feedstock for creating a  refined aluminium metal, which is then processed further to create HPA. However, this costly and energy intensive method of manufacturing HPA has restricted its production. However, technological advancements have spawned several disruptive  processes for producing HPA directly from other sources including *kaolin  *or its purer, less common derivative *halloysite*, and industrial  feedstock. Most of these newer processes bypass the aluminium metal stage _


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2021)

Thanks @Dona Ferentes 

My impression is that it is a shallow mineral, a clay really, and it needs large areas for shallow open cut mining.

This will then involve for muppets such as I with a 2:1 and not a 1 in the classics to stop scribbling and burrow further.

The Kaoliner announcements are becoming clearer but still covered in other minerals and detritus for me. 

gg


----------



## rederob (11 May 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd like comments on the geology of Halloysite-Kaolin initially.
> 
> *Is it always found at shallow levels ?*
> 
> ...



In a nutshell:
Geology will be either primary or secondary.  That is, either broken down in situ over time, or washed away to another site.
Buyer demand is based principally on brightness, level of impurities and particle size.
In situ deposits usually meet first two criteria, and secondary deposits provide finer particles, for obvious reasons.

From a mining perspective obviously the shallower the better (strip ratio factor), and the more the merrier.
The Wickepin deposit is a cracker!


----------



## bux2000 (11 May 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I just need a heads up on how to read announcements.




My intention is in no way to highjack this thread but I found this site and wonder how accurate it might be, as a tool to quickly interpret  drilling announcements.









						Drilling Results - How Can You Determine if a Mining Company's Drill Results are of Low, Medium or High Grade - UndervaluedEquity.com
					

After interpreting various drilling results to distinguish low-, medium- and high grade ore, I have summarized my findings in the table on this page.




					undervaluedequity.com
				




All the best

bux


----------



## rederob (11 May 2021)

bux2000 said:


> My intention is in no way to highjack this thread but I found this site and wonder how accurate it might be, as a tool to quickly interpret  drilling announcements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Geological background here.
Example:*



A Czech kaolin mine site:



Drilling will tell you the extent (inc. total volume) of kaolin and quality.  But the nature of finds is not difficult to decipher as it's a bit like mining coal (in that you mostly pull out coal).


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

May be of interest Mr @Garpal Gumnut ?

ASX Announcement
1 September 2021 
EXCEPTIONAL HIGH GRADE HALLOYSITE 
DISCOVERED AT GIBRALTAR HALLOYSITE PROJECT 
HIGHLIGHTS:

  Exceptional high grade halloysite and kaolinite results returned from large zone of 
bright and ultra-bright white kaolinite in drilling by Oar,

*generating highest grade **halloysite observed in any project in Australia: *

o Highest grade composite sample of 53% halloysite 
o Multiple composite samples grading in excess of 30%

  Results far exceed Oar expectations, and confirm discovery of a premium-grade 
halloysite material with expected significant growing demand by global off-takers  seeking supply of high grade halloysite for its nanotube properties

 Halloysite results from the southwest target area, which stretches over an area of 
2.5km X 5.0km (defined by +70 ISO-B), have confirmed multiple coincident halloysite anomalies defined by +10% halloysite

 Three additional “Bullseye” anomalies with coincident high grade halloysite and high brightness kaolin also identified, demonstrating strong potential to define a large inventory of high-grade kaolin-halloysite at Gibraltar

  Systematic drill testing of the high-priority southwest target area and three bullseye targets to be undertaken under the Company’s existing drilling permits

 Next drilling already contracted, and expected to commence in early Q4


----------



## The Triangle (1 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> May be of interest Mr @Garpal Gumnut ?
> 
> ASX Announcement
> 1 September 2021
> ...



...another S3 promoted stock?  These guys are unstoppable.....

Whats the point in trying to figure out juniors anymore?  Just follow the S3 ones.

WAK is 82 ISO...   So is +70 any good?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Just follow the S3 ones.



I'm not sure what you mean by S3 promoted stock ?
What's S3 ?


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2021)

@frugal.rock   We've a whole thread on it and we have to be careful how we write our opinions.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

Ok.
Got it, thanks.
So S3 is Next Investors and possibly Stocks Digital website.


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2021)

Learnt heaps from reading this thread. Haven't come across much Halloysite-Kaolin commodity information in the past.


----------

